# Comment Synchroniser mail Mac  et iphone (supprimer,msg lus)



## le20sur20 (29 Octobre 2013)

BOnjour j'ai vérifié que la question n'a pas deja été posée mais si c'etait quand meme le cas n'hesitez pas à me copier des fils de discussion). Evidemment j'ai deja coché dans itunes "synchroniser les comptes mail"  . Icloud est désactivé (car je n'ai pas Lion donc Icloud n'est pas pratique pour moi).  Dans réglages iphone je n'ai rien vu qui pourrait m'aider.

Je souhaite synchroniser l'app MAIL entre mon mac et mon iphone.

Ce qui concretement signifie : 

- quand je supprime un mail depuis mon mac, il disparait de MAIL de l'iphone (apres une synchro)

- quand je lis un mail depuis le mac, il est noté comme lu aussi dans l'iphone

- et vice versa (opération sur iphone répercutée sur le mac)

Toute suggestion, solution  ou alternative sera prise en compte et testée par mes soins, merci !


----------



## drs (29 Octobre 2013)

Il faut utiliser le protocole IMAP qui r&#233;pond pile poil &#224; tes besoins


----------



## le20sur20 (29 Octobre 2013)

ça fonctionne avec n'importe quel compte (hotmail, free) ?

car d'apres ce tableau, pas de IMAP  avec hotmail 

mais peut etre n'est-ce plus d'actualité? 

http://www.internetmobile.bouyguestelecom.fr/parametragemanuel.php


donc j'ai besoin d'une solution alternative.

Je ne comprends pas à quoi sert d'activer le "synchroniser mail"  dans itunes  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Octobre 2013)

Si Hotmail ne propose pas l'IMAP, passe sur Gmail.


----------



## le20sur20 (30 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Si Hotmail ne propose pas l'IMAP, passe sur Gmail.




c'est mon adresse depuis plus de 10 ans, et celle dont je me suis servi pour m'inscrire sur tous les sites, que tous mes contacts ont  donc je préfererais  une solution alternative svp.


----------



## drs (30 Octobre 2013)

oui mais sans IMAP, point de salut. Tu ne peux pas faire ce que tu demandes en utilisant le POP


----------



## le20sur20 (30 Octobre 2013)

Je ne comprends pas à quoi sert d'activer le "synchroniser mail"  dans itunes  ?  quelle différence si c'est coché ou non alors?


----------



## drs (30 Octobre 2013)

si ma mémoire est bonne, le "synchroniser" va synchroniser les configurations de tes comptes mails entre ton mac et ton iphone.
Ca ne concerne pas le contenu de tes BAL.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Octobre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> c'est mon adresse depuis plus de 10 ans, et celle dont je me suis servi pour m'inscrire sur tous les sites, que tous mes contacts ont  donc je préfererais  une solution alternative svp.



Va voir ici.
Ça à l'air rébarbatif, mais au final, le tuto est bien fichu.


----------



## le20sur20 (30 Octobre 2013)

heu ....merci mais c'est très difficile. Je n'y arrive pas et maintenant que j'ai marqué dans mon serveur de reception ça ne marche plus du tout. J'ai un message d'erreur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Va voir ici.
> Ça à l'air rébarbatif, mais au final, le tuto est bien fichu.




Ce tuto ne semble pas fonctionner, ou ne plus etre d'actualité. En effet sous Mail 4.6 que j'utilise, lors de la creation d'un nouveau compte, je n'ai pas le choix du protocle, il selectionne automatiquement POP  et je ne peux pas le définir comme IMAP.

Donc ça ne sert à rien de poursuivre les etapes suivantes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> c'est mon adresse depuis plus de 10 ans, et celle dont je me suis servi pour m'inscrire sur tous les sites, que tous mes contacts ont  donc je préfererais  une solution alternative svp.



Hotmail est remplacé par Outlook.com.

Il faut voir pour migrer et si avec Outlook l'IMAP est possible.

Avantage :tu gardes ton adresse mail actuelle.


----------



## le20sur20 (30 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Hotmail est remplacé par Outlook.com.
> 
> Il faut voir pour migrer et si avec Outlook l'IMAP est possible.
> 
> Avantage :tu gardes ton adresse mail actuelle.



qu'est ce que tu appelles migrer ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h30 ----------

Je viens de faire le test avec une adresse gmail, c'est effectivement exactement ce que je souhaite faire.... mais avec mon adresse hotmail


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> qu'est ce que tu appelles migrer ?



Ça.

Mais il semble que ça se fasse tout seul.

Après il faut voir pour le passage à l'IMAP.


----------



## le20sur20 (31 Octobre 2013)

iDuck a dit:


> Ça.
> 
> Mais il semble que ça se fasse tout seul.
> 
> Après il faut voir pour le passage à l'IMAP.




malheureusement pour le moment ça ne m'aide pas car, il y a marqué
*Mon compte Hotmail a été mis à jour vers Outlook.com 
*

(Je suis bien connecté sous mon compte).   Mais le probleme est que quand j'utilise Mail pour me créer une nouvelle adresse et que je marque l'adresse mail et le mot de passe (hotmail.com)    Mail m'oriente automatiquement vers un protocole POP, je n'ai pas le choix    ;(     comme le protocole est POP je pense qu'il ne sert donc a rien que je marque  imap-mail.outlook.com dans l'adresse du seveur entrant.



Est-ce qu'on peut changer le protocole lié a l'adresse mail  (depuis Outlook/hotmail, comme il est possible de le faire dans Gmail depuis le site de gmail en se connectant à son compte, dans les parametres) ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2013)

le20sur20 a dit:


> malheureusement pour le moment ça ne m'aide pas car, il y a marqué
> *Mon compte Hotmail a été mis à jour vers Outlook.com
> *
> 
> ...



Aucune idée.

Il faudrait te connecter à Outlook.com avec tes identifiants et mot de passe pour aller voir s'il y a la possibilité de faire ça.


----------



## drs (1 Novembre 2013)

tu peux essayer CECI


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Novembre 2013)

drs a dit:


> tu peux essayer CECI



Merci, article très intéressant.
J'ai aussi trouvé celui-ci

et à la difference de ton article drs, je n'ai pas eu besoin de tricher, j'ai juste maintenu alt au moment de cliquer sur continuer  pendant que je créais un nouveau compte.

Du coup grace à ces deux articles, j'ai pu configurer mail. Je reçois bien, en revanche je n'arrive pas à envoyer. J'ai pourtant l'impression d'avoir tout bien configuré, tout suivi a la lettre, mais rien à faire. Pouvez-vous essayer de m'aider svp ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Novembre 2013)

non, rien.


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Novembre 2013)

Comment ça non rien ? je suis a deux doigt d'avoir résolu ce post....  si j'arrive a envoyer correctement c'est bon j'aurai gagné


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2013)

Essaie de modifier les paramètres de ton compte dans Mail en choisissant les ports par défaut (25,...) au lieu du port personnalisé 587.


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Novembre 2013)

deja essayé ...   
le probleme ne vient pas de là.


----------



## le20sur20 (3 Novembre 2013)

bon bah j'ai mis le serveur d'envoi de mon FAI à la place et ça marche bien.
Donc voila j'ai trouvé la réponse tout seul


pourquoi je ne trouve pas "indiquer que cette question a été résolue" dans "outil de la discussion" ?


----------



## Sysyp (23 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir le 20 sur 20 (et les autres) 

Je viens de lire toute cette discussion attentivement car avec mon tout nouvel iPad, j'en avais marre de cette non-synchronisation de mes mails (hotmail.com) avec mon iPhone et/ou mon macbookpro.

J'en arrive donc à la situation où je peux recevoir, envoyer ( et synchroniser ! ) sans problème depuis mon iPad et mon iPhone.

En revanche, si je reçois bien mes mails (et que la synchro se fait pour la réception) il m'est désormais impossible d'en envoyer depuis mon MacBook.

Et ce même lorsque je saisis le serveur d'envoi de mon FAI (smtp.free.fr chez moi, et je coche la case "n'utiliser que ce serveur").

Quelqu'un saurait-il ce que j'ai loupé ?

(Je m'excuse d'avance aussi parceque je suis un brin inexpérimentée avec toutes ces manips informatiques, mais c'est promis je me soigne et je fais de mon mieux  )

Merci d'avance à qui pourra m.aider.


----------



## le20sur20 (24 Décembre 2013)

Sysyp a dit:


> Bonsoir le 20 sur 20 (et les autres)
> 
> Je viens de lire toute cette discussion attentivement car avec mon tout nouvel iPad, j'en avais marre de cette non-synchronisation de mes mails (hotmail.com) avec mon iPhone et/ou mon macbookpro.
> 
> ...



As-tu indiqué le bon numero de port ? par exemple moi pour le serveur d'envoi numericable j'ai indiqué le 25 et ça marche bien. Tu peux essayer avec differents numeros de port (25, 587 ...) Si ça ne vient pas de ton numero de port   (serveur d'envoi>modifier la liste des serveurs SMTP > onglet Avancé )     je n'ai vraiment pas di'idée, tu peux te diriger vers l'aide de free, ils t'aideront à configurer.


----------



## Sysyp (9 Janvier 2014)

Merci de ta réponse.

J'ai finalement mis le serveur outlook comme serveur d'envoi, avec les numéros de port automatique, et là tout à coup je ne sais pas pourquoi ça fonctionne, donc je ne touche plus à rien


----------



## le20sur20 (21 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, la synchro entre mail (mac) et mail (iphone) a marché un temps avec mon compte hotmail.com  mais ça y est ça ne marche à nouveau plus 

j'ai l'impression que le probleme vient de mon compte car sur mac, quand je supprime un message, j'ai ça :






et le message ne se supprime pas sur l'iphone.   


Qui peut m'aider? merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h59 ----------

et ça


----------



## Sysyp (21 Janvier 2014)

le20sur20 a dit:


> Bonjour, la synchro entre mail (mac) et mail (iphone) a marché un temps avec mon compte hotmail.com  mais ça y est ça ne marche à nouveau plus
> 
> j'ai l'impression que le probleme vient de mon compte car sur mac, quand je supprime un message, j'ai ça :
> 
> ...


Oui, j'ai la même chose parfois.
En fait, je recommence la suppression, et là ça fonctionne.

Aussi, lors de l'envoi (toujours depuis le mac), il arrive que le serveur d'envoi outlook ne fonctionne pas. Du coup, je sélectionne celui de mon FAI et là ça part sans problème. 
En revanche, si je configure avec celui de mon FAI là ça ne synchronise plus...

(PAr contre, je n'ai pas ton 2ème message d'erreur concernant l'expiration)


----------



## le20sur20 (13 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour afin d'évaluer l'efficacité ou non de la synchro entre les mails sur Mail (Mac) et Mail (iphone) de mes comptes configurés IMAP   ,


pouvez-vous me dire quelles sont les focntionnalités particulières de synchros d'un compte mail

celles que je connais : 
-suppression d'un mail
- lu / non lu
- messages envoyés
- brouillons

N'hésitez pas à completer

Et aussi, combien de temps pour synchronier en general ? EN wifi, et en 3G ? Par ex. je supprime un mail de mon iphone

combien de temps ce mail est il supposé disparaitre de la liste de mes mails recu sur Mail (Mac)  ?


----------



## Sysyp (13 Octobre 2014)

Pour le temps de synchro, en wifi (si j'utilise la 3G c'est que je suis en extérieur donc je ne peux pas comparer), c'est quasi instantané chez moi. Au pire quelques secondes, mais je n'ai jamais trouvé ça bien long.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2014)

le20sur20 a dit:


> pouvez-vous me dire quelles sont les focntionnalités particulières de synchros d'un compte mail


il n'y a rien de " particulier"
c'est une synchro comme toutes les synchros entre A et B  ( que A et B soit un fichier , un dossier , sur un ordi, un disque externe, disque  serveur , appareils divers)

c'est dire répercute les changements
quelqu'ils soient


----------



## le20sur20 (14 Octobre 2014)

merci


----------



## le20sur20 (14 Août 2016)

Bonjour , entre mon iphone 9.3.2   et   mon MBP  10.9.5   les mails ne sont pas synchronisés.   Que vérifier ? Quoi faire?  SVP, merci bcp


----------

